# Mon Ipad mini fait n'importe quoi tout seul



## HarmonieF (24 Août 2020)

Ce printemps mon Ipad mini a commencé a ouvrir et fermer les applications tout seul.  Il écrit même tout seul. Ce n'est pas moi qui le contrôle. Il change tout seul. Il va dans mes courriels, puis dans mes applications... ferme et ouvre. Bref, j'ai appelé Apple, ils m'ont fait une restoration et rien n'a changé.... toujours le même problème.  Quoi faire.... avez-vous une idée du problème?


----------



## RubenF (24 Août 2020)

Je pense que tu as un soucis au niveau de la dalle tactile. elle est surement endomagée, je ne sais pas quelle génération tu possèdes, mais il faudrait probablement changer tout le bloc LCD + Digitalizer, tu peux les trouver sur Ebay si ton iPad n'est plus sous garantie, sinon tu peux l'amener chez Apple ils prendront en compte ton soucis sans broncher.


----------



## HarmonieF (24 Août 2020)

J'ai un Ipad Mini 2 ... Je sais que Apple va s'occuper de mon problème, mais ma crainte est que cela me coûte très cher et que j'aie une garantie de seulement 90 jours... et que le problème revienne.  Je me demande si en acheté un neuf serait mieux..... je vais chez un détaillant Appel et voir ce qu'ils vont me dire.  Merci de bien avoir voulu m'aider.


----------

